# Jump-codes



## RWTM (Apr 2, 2022)

Does anyone know what Exceptional Research is? or any of the jump codes?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 2, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 2, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> Yes.


What dept is that


----------



## InboundDCguy (Apr 2, 2022)

There isn’t much that can be researched in NexGen (at least outside of IB). Researching is almost all done through 3D apps, greenfield, and dpm.
What are you trying to do/learn?


----------



## RWTM (Apr 2, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> There isn’t much that can be researched in NexGen (at least outside of IB). Researching is almost all done through 3D apps, greenfield, and dpm.
> What are you trying to do/learn?


Something old I found just curious. Thanks tho


----------



## Hal (Apr 3, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Does anyone know what Exceptional Research is? or any of the jump codes?


Do you mean researching exceptions?


----------



## RWTM (Apr 3, 2022)

Hal said:


> Do you mean researching exceptions?


Ya what are they


----------



## Hal (Apr 4, 2022)

Literally anything that's out of the ordinary for a standard process.

It depends on the department what that means. Every department has its own list of exceptions.

It can be anything from an error code received by the ARTS, to packing needing to do adjustments because of overage shortage, to wrong DPCI in a location.

Usually if someone mention exceptions they're referring to IB clerical exceptions.

It could refer to errors on a purchase order meaning we may have received too much or too little from or even the wrong item completely from an outside vendor.

If you go to DC source and search exceptions it can give you some more specifics per department.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 20, 2022)

Switching between functions on a handheld by using jump codes will save the previous screen when you FUNCTION 3 every time. Memorize your jump codes. Makes it so much faster.


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 20, 2022)

This! What @RWTM said.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 23, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> This! What @RWTM said.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 23, 2022)

Another case of talking to yourself.
Let's fix this one too.
I hate to see someone lost and lonely.
Thread lock 🔐.


----------

